# Original paint ‘39 DX



## PlasticNerd (Nov 13, 2020)

Just about finished polishing up my latest DX score.


----------



## OZ1972 (Nov 13, 2020)

I like it very nice !!!!!!!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 13, 2020)

That looks like fun to me. I like it.


----------



## KevinBrick (Nov 14, 2020)

Wow! Love it.. Beautiful bike!


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 14, 2020)

Great looking bike Gary.  Congrats!


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 14, 2020)

Great job, looks killer! Love the color!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Nov 14, 2020)

Sweet, I'd own that.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Nov 14, 2020)

Awesome! Another beautifully preserved bike by the plastic-nerd!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Nov 14, 2020)

Great looking DX! Nice job on bringing the paint back. Your blue one, Marty's black one, and my red one are now my favorite 3.


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 14, 2020)

This is the first one I've seen with a factory ordered springer fork. It has the bumper tube.   original piece PlasticNerd!


----------



## SilverBullet08 (Nov 14, 2020)

Awesome Bike! My 1940 Schwinn DX(BFG Challenger) says hi


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 14, 2020)

Both of the '39s I have and had with springer plus a bare frame all had the bumper. V/r Shawn


----------



## Josie 2 Shrimps (Nov 15, 2020)

My 41 BFG










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ssum2 (Nov 15, 2020)

Was the bumper tube a geographic add on or shop that did it I always thought the 1941 only had them


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 15, 2020)

My'40 DX has them also


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 15, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> Both of the '39s I have and had with springer plus a bare frame all had the bumper. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1301430
> 
> View attachment 1301431



A model with the factory tank and springer option had the bumpers right? Bare frame or not.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 15, 2020)

ssum2 said:


> Was the bumper tube a geographic add on or shop that did it I always thought the 1941 only had them



That’s an old wives tale that has been perpetuated by collectors. I believe it started in ‘39 on the DXs. The ‘41 thing may be true for Autocycles because I haven’t seen any earlier ones with it. Either way I’ve only seen them on springer/tank bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Schmity03 (Nov 20, 2020)

I put mine on a shelf


----------



## Driftpr (Nov 22, 2020)

My DX wanted to share with everyone. Lots of good looking bikes here keep Schwinning!!!


----------

